# HELP!  Please and thank you



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

scheduled my second smoke for today and weather turned out worse than expected.  Attempting the 2-2-1 for 2 racks of baby backs.  I couldn't get the smoker hot enough, so I put them on anyway.  I have the vents wide open but with the wind and 30 degree temps, I'm struggling to hit 210.

What do i need to do to adapt?  I have no clue!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

apparently i just needed to get scared enough to post something.  immediately after posting this it started to skyrocket.  shut down vents and am holding in the 220's now.  Bouncing around like crazy still, but all in a decent range.


----------



## HowlingDog (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi JAEBR29,

What kind of smoker are you using??  When I am smoking, there are times that the temps vary quite a bit depending weather and wood used.  If it runs low for a while then spikes, you will be fine, as long as it is within a normal range.

Smoking can be an exercise in patience!!  Good luck and post a couple pics, we all love to see pictures!


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

Wsm with a mix of RO and cowboy charcoal and some pecan chunks.

haha...now I have all but one vent shut and that one open only a sliver and I can't keep it under 235.  I figure close enough.  I hope at least.  

Once i get to the foil stage, I plan on using some apple cider, butter and maybe some sugar.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

my goodness.  Now i'm hitting 250 with all dampers fully shut (top vent still wide open).  any magic bullets to get the temp down?


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 31, 2019)

250°F is totally fine, just keep smoking. Certain smokers have "sweet spot" temps where they just like to be, it's OK just go with it.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

took the meat off and wrapped it in foil and am doing the foil stage in the oven.  after opening the lid to get the meat off, the smoker is now hovering between 290 and 300+.  I've definitely got some leaks that i need to seal up in this bad boy.

Good news is I've now got some space to throw some mac and cheese on the smoker


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

done with the foil.  while putting the bbq sauce on i could tell the meat is still pretty tough.  I'm still trusting the process and am going forward with the last hour, but my newb nerves are worn thin on this smoke.  I keep forgetting to take pictures of the in between steps.  But on a positive note, the mac and cheese is looking good.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 31, 2019)

Even if you believe the meat is still tuff. A good thermometer does wonders. If you happen to run the last hour and your temp is still under, no worries. Spritz the racks and continue to cook. I wish I could remember my first racks, but sadly I can't. I can however remember the nerves. Grab a cocktail or your favorite beer and relax and let the
heat do the work for you. Babies take time.


----------



## HowlingDog (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a WSM 18.5 and it leaks too.  Trick for temp is to manage it on the way up.  It does take about 15 - 20 minutes for adjustments to take effect and for the smoker to settle.  You could add lukewarm water to the water pan if you are using one.  Ribs are forgiving, dont worry too much about it.  Enjoy the ribs and mac/cheeze.... Yum


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

Well you guys are right. In spite of all my paranoia, it turned out really good. Rib's were tender and Smokey.  
Mac and cheese wasn't super Smokey and a little mushy, but hey who cares. I bought this thing for my carnivorous habit.

Thanks guys for walking me off the ledge.


----------



## HowlingDog (Mar 31, 2019)

Ribs look great, Nice Job!!!  Keep it up!!


----------



## JAEBR29 (Mar 31, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> Ribs look great, Nice Job!!!  Keep it up!!



Thanks!


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 31, 2019)

Good lookin ribs, sir.


----------

